# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe  kỳ đà rắn rết ngay giữa lòng Hà Nội - Cafe Hà Nội

## dauhalan

> *Cafe Pet Club*
> 
> _Pet Club - 37 Trần Hữu Tước, Hà Nội (phố này cạnh Hồ Đắc Di đó, địa chỉ cũ của quán là 2A Khâm Thiên)._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Pet Club*


*Thay vì ôm cún yêu, mèo ngố, ta hãy thử cảm giác để một bé kỳ đà hay chú rắn sữa sặc sỡ trườn bò trong lòng bàn tay xem sao!*

Dạo gần đây, ở Hà Nội mình xuất hiện rất nhiều quán cafe khá thú vị, như cà phê mèo nè, cafe cún rồi tả phí lù các loại quán dành cho teen rất dễ thương, trang trí như cổ tích có công chúa và hoàng tử... Tuy nhiên, các ấy đã bao giờ uống cà phê cùng thằn lằn, bò sát cực khủng ở ngay giữa thành phố chưa? Nếu thích như thế thì đến quán cafe Pet Club ngay lập tức, bọn ấy sẽ được hả hê và trải nghiệm những cảm giác kul dã man khi lần đầu tiên được ôm một con kỳ đà gai góc lởm chởm.

Phải nói thế nào nhỉ, khi bước chân vào đây lần đầu tiên, tớ có cảm giác hơi quai quái. Bạn mong thấy một không gian đầy ắp những thú nhồi bông dễ thương, những bông hoa khoe sắc dịu dàng và những icon xì tin á, đừng có mà mơ. Bạn sẽ chỉ thấy một thế giới khá rùng rợn với cây cối um tùm và ngổn ngang, có tiếng nước róc rách chảy và thỉnh thoảng có tiếng kêu của các loài vật cứ thoắt ẩn thoắt hiện. Đấy chính là cái cảm giác khi mà bạn đang lang thang trong rừng rồi đột nhiên bắt gặp một bầy bò sát rất ghê gớm ý, nhưng bạn lại chả sợ tí nào vì chúng cứ nằm in thin thít và cực kỳ ngoan ngoãn.



Một nhóc rồng xanh Nam Mỹ nè các bạn!
Tại quán cà phê nhỏ tại Hà Nội này, các ấy sẽ thấy một lô một lốc các hốc tủ bằng gỗ, nơi thằn lằn, kỳ nhông, rắn, nhện và thậm chí là cả... rồng Nam Mỹ nữa, trú ẩn. Hầu hết các loài thú "sinh hoạt" ở quán cà phê này đều có có nguồn gốc từ nước ngoài và đều là những loại “thú cưng” đang được người chơi trên thế giới ưu chuộng như loài ếch Pacman sặc sỡ có nguồn gốc từ Nam Mỹ hay Lưỡi xanh (một loại bò sát có nguồn gốc từ Úc), nhện Tarantula(Nam Mỹ), Rồng đỏ (Argentina, Paraguay), Rồng Úc, Kỳ đà bông, Thằn lằn đuôi gai (châu Phi)...

Chủ của quán cà phê độc nhất vô nhị anh Nguyễn Minh Nghĩa - dân đam mê chơi thú cảnh của Hà Thành cho biết muốn lập một sân chơi để những người có cùng đam mê như anh đến trao đổi và chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm quí giá. Chính vì thế ngay từ khi bắt tay vào thành lập, anh ý đã rất chăm chút cho những ngôi nhà bé xíu của từng loài vật một. Bởi vì mỗi loài đều có một khả năng thích nghi và đặc tính sinh hoạt khác nhau mà. Chẳng hạn như nhà của những chú rắn bao giờ ánh sáng cũng mờ mờ ảo ảo, vì rắn rất kị ánh sáng ban ngày. Còn những chú rồng xanh xù xì nhưng rất hiền lành thì lại thích ở trong một ngôi nhà khá màu mè lòe loẹt ^_^, có cây cỏ, cành lá để chúng thoải mái đùa giỡn. Mà nói cho biết thêm là các con vật được nuôi ở đây hầu hết toàn loài ăn rau cỏ thôi, những con ăn thịt thì được ở trong lồng sắt rồi nên rất an toàn đó.

Rất nhiều teen đã nhanh chân tới đây để được tận mắt trông thấy quán cafe quá độc này. Nhiều bạn lúc đầu còn e ngại, sợ chạm vào là chúng ngoạm ngay, nên chỉ dám tròn xoe mắt thích thú ngắm nhìn thôi. Nhưng sau đó, được sự hướng dẫn rất tận tình của các anh chị trong quán, các bạn ý mạnh dạn sờ thử những loài vật dễ sợ ấy và dường như ai cũng vỡ òa khi lần đầu tiên ôm trọn một con rắn trong lòng bàn tay, hay nựng yêu một con kỳ đà thô lố mắt xanh. Và nếu các ấy cũng muốn thử yêu những con vật mà hàng ngày chỉ được thấy qua chương trình động vật trên TV thì đến đây đi, Pet Club thực sự rất dễ thương và cực thú vị để bạn relax đấy. Ghi địa chỉ vào đi nhá: *Pet Club - 37 Trần Hữu Tước, Hà Nội (phố này cạnh Hồ Đắc Di đó, địa chỉ cũ của quán là 2A Khâm Thiên).*

*Còn bây giờ thì nhào vô khám phá thế giới bò sát cùng chúng tớ nào!*



Không gian quán được thiết kế sặc mùi rừng già Nam Mỹ.  :tongue: 



Những khu chung cư tiện nghi của các bé bò sát.  :cuoi1: 


Đây là chú kỳ đà bông có tên khoa học là Savanah Monitor. Vì là là loài ăn thịt mà nên chú ta bị nhốt trong lồng kính, không được rong chơi bên ngoài như các bạn khác. ^^ Thức ăn khoái khẩu của chúng là động vật có vú nhỏ, côn trùng, chim và trứng. Tuy nhiên nếu sống trong môi trường nuôi nhốt thì chú ta vẫn ăn được rau quả như thường. Đặc biệt, hội này có bộ chân rất chắc khỏe để leo trèo và đào hang, có da dày để chống lại sự tấn công của vài loài khác và còn có khả năng miễn nhiễm với nọc độc của rắn nữa đấy. Một đặc điểm thú vị nữa là bạn có nhìn thấy cái đuôi ngắn tũn của chúng không, chính nó là nơi để trữ năng lượng cho những tháng ngày đói kém của kỳ đà bông đấy! :X



Nhóc này thì nhiều tên lắm nhé, tên tiếng Việt là kỳ nhông Nam Mỹ, tên tiếng Anh là Iguana còn tên khoa học là Andrias Davidianus. Nó cũng sống ở Nam Mỹ và cực kỳ dễ nuôi như nuôi gà vậy.  :cuoi1: 



Có chiều dài trung bình là 160cm, nhóc rất thích leo trèo và đặc biệt thích nghịch nước nữa, thích nằm trên vỏ cây và lá khô ^^, lãng mạn chưa. Thức ăn khoái khẩu của bé là rau củ các loại.



Một chú ếch Pacman sặc sỡ có nguồn gốc từ Nam Mỹ, suốt ngày nằm thu lu trong hộp nhựa vì nếu để ra ngoài, chú ta sẽ nhảy khắp nhà.  :cuoi1: 



Xách chú ta ra ngoài chơi xem sao. ^^



Đến giờ ăn của các bé rồi đây.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## dauhalan

Có rau cải và cà rốt thái nhỏ nhé, và nhìn xem, chú ý cười tít mắt khi được măm măm kìa. ^^



Bạn biết nhóc này là con gì không? Rồng Úc đấy ạ. Và tất nhiên, khác với các bạn ở đây, nó sống ở Úc, sở thích của nhóc là rất thích leo trèo và ăn nhiều, càng nhiều càng tốt.  :cuoi1:  Vì thế nuôi chúng rất tốn cơm, lúc nào cũng cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng kịp thời và vì ăn nhiều nên chúng thuộc loại ăn tạp, từ thịt đến rau cái gì cũng ăn tuốt luốt.



Nó thích sống ở sa mạc hay đại loại những chỗ có nhiều cát, không những thế lại còn thích tắm nắng ở những chỗ cao có nhiều gió nữa cơ. Vì thế mà các anh chị ở đây đã đặt những tảng đá to cho các bé thỉnh thoảng nằm phơi nắng. Thêm nữa, chúng thích sống có đôi như thế này nè.  :tongue: 



Một chú nhện Tarantula đến từ Nam Mỹ, hàng xóm thân cận của rồng Úc (vì trong Pet Club, nhà bé này ngay cạnh nhà rồng Úc mà  :tongue: ). Trông gớm thế thôi chứ chẳng hại ai đâu, chỉ cần bạn thật nhẹ nhàng với chúng là được.  :Big Grin: 



Một chú rắn vừa mới lột xác và chui tít vào hang nằm.



Ban đầu các bạn đến đây chỉ dám đứng ngoài trêu ghẹo các bé bò sát thôi.



Cực kỳ rụt rè khi lần đầu tiên nhìn thấy chúng bằng xương bằng thịt trước mắt.



Nhưng sau khi được các anh chị hướng dẫn cầm một con rắn bạch tạng cực quý hiếm....



.... cầm đúng kiểu: nhẹ nhàng, không bóp chặt nhưng dứt khoát, từ từ nâng lên...

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## dauhalan

.... rồi cuộn quanh tay thế này...



..... thì các bạn ý đã hớn hở cầm thử ....  :cuoi1: 



.... Và kết luận một câu: Cực phê các ấy ạ!



Cầm thêm một con rắn sữa sặc sỡ xem sao.  :Wink: )



ớ thành dân chuyên nghiệp đi bắt rắn rồi này.  :cuoi1: 


Hãy xem rắn sữa tắm nè. Bé này chuyên môn hoạt động về đêm, có màu sắc đẹp và độc đáo, rất dễ nuôi nên khá thích hợp cho những người mới bắt đầu. Chúng phân bố ở Đông Bắc Mexico và dài 1m5 và có tuổi thọ hơi bị cao đấy, nếu nuôi tốt có thể sống được 21 năm đấy ạ. Các ấy chỉ cần mỗi ngày cho nó ăn 1 con chuột bạch là được rồi, kèm thêm một "bể bơi" như thế này nữa là hết sảy.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

khiếp kinh quá
quán này chắc ko phù hợp mình rồi
vào uống xong chắc tim nhảy ra ngoài @_@
cái này dành cho ai thik sự phiêu lưu khi uống cafe đây mà (_ _!)

----------


## Amp21

hjc sợ kinh ai mà còn tâm trạng uống chứ

----------


## tuyetmuahe

bộ sưu tập các loài có độc ah, ngâm rượu hết đi nào

----------

